# What is fair price for 70 GTO ENdura bumper



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

I need to purchase a front endura bumper for my 70, is $1000 fair? what do you guys think? It is in excellant shape per the shop that found it, mine was damaged from the previous body shop 10 years ago that tried to fix it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is one in Boston on craigslist for $800, may get it for less.

1970 Pontiac GTO endura bumper


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

thanxs, seems like 1K is about right...just my luck


----------

